
Goodbye, Trello - Biba
https://medium.com/@teaminfinity/goodbye-trello-5dcfe93ab414
======
brandon272
The name "Trello" appears 24 times on that page. Is this some kind of SEO
thing?

Edit: I'm guessing 'yes' as even the link to their own site on that page takes
you to the URL /trello-alternative on their site.

Edit 2: Wow, even the Trello name _and logo_ are featured prominently on their
homepage.

------
jim_bailie
Is this an actual blog post or sponsored content or some hybrid of
advertorial?

~~~
cityzen
definitely smells like marketing/"growth hacking" to me

------
schmrz
Wow they are really aggressively comparing to Trello which isn't really the
same product niche.

Compare your product to Airtable please. Why would someone use this product
instead of Airtable?

~~~
Derek_MK
People search for Trello more.

------
robinhood
Adding more features doesn't mean replacing a great product. Trello is a
success because it's simple. It's not a limitation - it's a feature.

------
drannex
This product looks to be more like an AirTable clone than anything else.

If anyone is looking for a better, more feature-ful, alternative to Trello let
me just say that Zenkit* has been the best thing I've found so far.

* [https://zenkit.com](https://zenkit.com)

------
mharroun
Super customizable trello? you mean Jira?

------
chrismeller
Tl;dr: Trello is too simple for most real projects so they built a lot of
features into their competitor that make it look an awful lot like Jira or any
other fully fledged ticket management app.

~~~
Kye
Sounds like a classic "not right for us" == "not right for anyone" muddling.
Most people I see using Trello use it for creative commissions which generally
don't need complicated tracking.

